# Router coping sleds



## Punchright (Mar 15, 2012)

I am in the process of redesigning my router table top and I would like to know if a coping sled uses the mitre track or the fence to guide it?
Also does anyone have any plans how to make one?
Thanks.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

In my case: The fence.


----------



## fishuntbike (Jan 20, 2012)

I use fence and I made a coping jig like this


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Punchright said:


> I am in the process of redesigning my router table top and I would like to know if a coping sled uses the mitre track or the fence to guide it?
> Also does anyone have any plans how to make one?
> Thanks.


Hi Mike - Welcome to the forum
You can use either, just don't try to use both:wacko:
Here's a link to a plan for a fence guided sled
Shop-Made Coping Sled : Projects


----------



## Punchright (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Punchright (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing those pictures, did it take long to make?


----------



## Punchright (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks John, that looks a work of art, fantastic detail. So I take it that these sleds are much better than feather boards? Why is the base such an odd size though?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

See the link for the CMT videos,on the bottom of this post they will show you how to make a very simple coping sled and how to use it with the fence and the tee tack and how to setup it up the stick way..when using the tee track..

Make your coping jig the KISS way and you will use it, you don't need one that has all the knobs and hold down devices just so much more stuff you don't need  I will say I'm not a real big fan of the coping jig, you just about always need to reset the router or to say adjust the router up or down and that will always put in a error in your joints,,,,, .005 is a big deal with router bits..they are ground dead on the norm .. 


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/sommerfelds/catalog/page03.pdf

===



Punchright said:


> I am in the process of redesigning my router table top and I would like to know if a coping sled uses the mitre track or the fence to guide it?
> Also does anyone have any plans how to make one?
> Thanks.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mike,

Thanks for starting this thread! I had no idea these things even existed, so thanks to the help of the others, I have leaded a bit more from the read.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is the one I built out of mostly flea market parts for, if I remember correctly, less than $25.00 and it does ride in the T-Track on my table. I have since modified it a bit, such as making the base longer so it will accept 8 inch wide stock and adding another clamp. I don't use it as intended, but mostly as a small parts holder to cut slots and miter joints in end grain for my boxes and clocks.

I also have the plan than John linked to and am seriously considering building it.


----------



## Slomoe (Feb 14, 2011)

Fence for sure - that's my guide and depth adjustment -


----------



## Slomoe (Feb 14, 2011)

John linked a nice sled - uses the fence as the guide - Infinity , Wynmatic too sells it and a Canadian too for less. 99- 139 made of Alum.


----------

